# hey all



## susqy (May 18, 2011)

Just wanted to say hey.... cool to find a jet forum page

I run the Susqy in PA from a 16x60 Snyders with a 150/105 efi Merc and a Triton Tr186 with a 150 Merc on the flat water...

Cool site I happy find...

Tight lines
Susqy


----------



## Scottinva (May 18, 2011)

Cool to see another Snyder owner. I think you are the 3rd on here. Any pics of your boat? I have a '08 16x60 with 115 Etec.

Scott


----------



## susqy (May 19, 2011)

Awesome!! I will have to snap a few pics of her. Quite a few running round my area, definite tanks on the water.


----------



## fender66 (May 19, 2011)

Hey susqy.....glad to have you here. Look forward to those pics when you get a chance.

Also....put your location in your profile. We like to know what part of the world people are from. (if you don't mind) :mrgreen:


----------



## optaylor823 (May 23, 2011)

Welcome Susqy. Always glad to meet another Snyder owner. Love to see pics sometime. Enjoy the site. There is some great info here, you just have to watch for the guys that don't run you style river. They might miss lead you


----------



## bulldog (May 23, 2011)

Welcome!!! Pics please!


----------

